# a little blue...



## southern (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I am depressed. This is a little back story. So I went to college finished my degrees, got a great job, married my husband and then a couple years after we got married we had our daughter. She is wonderful. Shortly after I had her I was asked to leave my job. There is no child care available in our small town and I was given the option to do part time work from the home. I have been doing this and also taking care of another child(for more income) for the past year. The past few weeks have been a struggle...my boss has now decided that he is going to assign parts of my job to other people at the company. In other words he is going back on his word to allow me to work from home. This really sucks because I have always paid my own way and I don't like being dependent on my husband for money. We don't make a lot of money. I have been feeling really depressed lately and I don't know what to do to get out of this rut. I look for job opportunities constantly...the most frustrating thing is that we live in a very remote location and there are not a lot of options when it comes to work. There are days I feel so trapped. My husband says that he would like to make a change so that we can have more opportunities but when job listings come up that he is qualified for he gives it a half assed effort...waiting for weeks to apply and sometimes missing the application deadline. Sometimes I feel like he wants me to be like his mother...a very educated stay at home mom who never returned to the work force. I just need some advice. I used to be very motivated and hard working and now all I do is house work and cooking. I need some advice...


----------



## kittykatz (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. Back when I first got with my husband, I didn't have a job either. He was the only one working... we dont have any kids yet but I still had plenty to do around the house. It can get really boring just sitting at home all day, doing laundry, dishes, etc... I thought it would be great to be able to sit around and not do anything but it really sucks.

I have found that Im actually a much more motivated person now that I am working. So I totally understand your need to want to work... you could be right about your husband. There are some men who don't want their spouse to work. I know some that are very traditional and just want the wife to stay at home and take care of the house and kids. 

The only thing I can tell you is to just talk to your husband. Be completely honest and tell him exactly how you feel. And most importantly if you want a job, just know that eventually you will get one. All you need is determination and you can have just about anything you want. I know its tough but think positively! Everything will work out for you if you give it some time.


----------



## southern (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words...I have been having a few really bad days. I really appreciate the support.


----------

